# How do you take it easy after TX?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello 

We've been blessed with an amazing daughter by donor IUI - she is the light of our lives.  We would like her to have a sibling if possible.

I've just IUI and am in the dreaded TWW. How do you "take it easy" in this time?  I don't want the TX to affect our daughter's life so am still going to lift her, the buggy, the washing and the shopping.  Does this affect the chances of the TX working?

Any thoughts appreciated!

Thanks so much


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Speeder - have a look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234461.0

Wishing you loads of luck and hope your 2ww passes quickly!

Some1

xx


----------

